# All carbon clinchers & tire levers ?



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I've had something eating at me a little, albeit minor, but it's a curiosty nonetheless. When dealing with all-carbon clincher rims - let's take a Reynolds Assault for example - how rigid/sturdy/impervious to crunching are they against a tire lever? I'm sure the wheel companies have taken this into account, but I'd still be leary of prying against carbon.

Thanks,
Kupe


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Reynolds sends tire levers with their wheels. They key to not destroying the rim is to use a flat tire lever. Like the one in this picture.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



Zen Cyclery said:


> Reynolds sends tire levers with their wheels. They key to not destroying the rim is to use a flat tire lever. Like the one in this picture.


Campy does, too (Hyperons). Very difficult fit, but then most Campy clinchers are.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

No kidding?! Carbon impresses me more and more all the time. It seemed to me that the lip of the rim would be vulnerable to crushing under prying force if not particularly careful. Thanks!


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*are all carbon clinchers a tight fit?*



kupe said:


> No kidding?! Carbon impresses me more and more all the time. It seemed to me that the lip of the rim would be vulnerable to crushing under prying force if not particularly careful. Thanks!


Are all carbon clinchers a tight fit to get tires on and off?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Depend on the tire... I run Gators and I dont need levers.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

KMan said:


> Are all carbon clinchers a tight fit to get tires on and off?


I had two sets of Reynolds clinchers (46 and 66). I never needed levers when using Michelin tires. I used Veloplugs which helps too.

-Eric


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

This is a VAR Super Tyre Tool - imported from the UK. A Google search will help you find these. They quite literally make putting on super-tight PITA clinchers on any rim a breeze. One side drops onto one side of the rim, while the other straddles the rim - with the hook going under the bead of the obstinate tire. One just pulls back the tool and it pulls the tire bead up and onto the rim. SNAP! 

All plastic of some form so it won't mark-up or scratch anything. And plenty tough. These are a bit under 5 and a 1/2 inches long and very lightweight. Easy to carry in a bike-bag or in your pocket. And these REALLY work.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Puchnuts said:


> This is a VAR Super Tyre Tool - imported from the UK. A Google search will help you find these. They quite literally make putting on super-tight PITA clinchers on any rim a breeze. One side drops onto one side of the rim, while the other straddles the rim - with the hook going under the bead of the obstinate tire. One just pulls back the tool and it pulls the tire bead up and onto the rim. SNAP!
> 
> All plastic of some form so it won't mark-up or scratch anything. And plenty tough. These are a bit under 5 and a 1/2 inches long and very lightweight. Easy to carry in a bike-bag or in your pocket. And these REALLY work.


I didn't know you could still get these- they're terrific!!


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

saf-t said:


> I didn't know you could still get these- they're terrific!!


You have to hunt for them. There is - I heard - a shop in North Carolina that just got a bunch in. My usual source being out-to-lunch, I'll be tracking. Everyone I know is looking for one - or two. I'll post should I find them. It would be nice if other folk did the same.

They really ARE terrific! Kool Stop Tire-Jack operates on the same Archimedes principle - but they are bigger and a pain to carry. Good for the shop though.

Tally Ho!


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

DO NOT USE the above VAR Super Tyre Tool !!! A buddy of mine had some super tight reynolds cirros (old mv32s) and he got those and chipped a chunk of carbon right off. The little notch that you put on the rim and it levers it over crushed the rim edge.

DO NOT USE THAT TOOL. 

(yes i'm yelling)

These rims were know by reynolds to be too big. His new rim goes on/off like any other. On with just hands!!


----------

